
Third Normal Form and Ultimate Truth - llambda
http://emptysquare.net/blog/third-normal-form-and-ultimate-truth?__utm_source=twitter
======
jemka
>Data at the scale that the largest websites handle doesn’t work that way.

Which accounts for a small minority of databases compared to the whole; ergo,
why you find introductory SQL courses structured the way they are.

"Performance" comes in many flavors. Reliability of data is on the top of a
lot of company's priority list. It's not the end of the world, the end of
someone's job, or the end of someone's service contract if a Facebook user
doesn't get a message on time or at all.

